# Novas sondas aerológicas Estação Gago Coutinho



## pmaf (29 Mar 2019 às 16:58)

Olá a todos.

Começaram a ser utilizadas as novas sondas Vaisala RS41-SGP na estação aerológica de Gago Coutinho, em Lisboa.

Paulo


----------

